# Mods for a newbie with a budget?



## jmjacks (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey guys this is my first post so be cool please.

I'm getting a o6 GTO & would like to get the most bang for my buck in mods.
I will only have around $1,000 to play with after the cost of the car.

So if you would please be so kind as to give me opinions & advice as to which mods to get for a grand I would appreciate it.

Also the car is stock @ the moment so I'm starting from scratch.

In a year or so I will be able to put another $5,000 in her then what?


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, your best option is to buy the car first, drive it for a week or so and decide what the car needs yourself. But overall I'd say just go with Pacesetter headers and a good tune, even though that might cost a tad over $1,000


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I agree with Aram, get yourself some headers and a tune.


----------



## reidlou29 (Apr 8, 2007)

i have pace setter headers and spintech exhaust havent gotten a tune but my tires dont hook at all but it sounds like a nascar its loud theres no cats i looked long and hard online for a while and spintech and pacesetter sounds so sick and i feel the performance wit out a tune it maybe a lil over ur budjet but the headers were 500 and the exhaust was 4 something but plus install is over ur budget but thats a good price hit me up man and i will take a vid so u can here wut it sounds like and see how it pulls from a stop


----------



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hope Im not jumping into someone elses thread, but I was going to start a new topic with the same idea. My situation is the same $1000 budget. But my car is still under warranty for another year, and any parts I buy I can do the work myself. Currently I am completely stock with spintech mufflers. I dont want to void the warranty, any opinions will be valued, thanks guys.


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

Aramz06 said:


> Welcome to the forum, your best option is to buy the car first, drive it for a week or so and decide what the car needs yourself. But overall I'd say just go with Pacesetter headers and a good tune, even though that might cost a tad over $1,000


I would honestly try and save a little bit more and get the top of the line headers and parts. Dont cheap out. Read up some headers dont fit as well and some dont come with all the parts. I got kooks long tubes with catted mid pipes and it came with everything needed. I also had them jet hot coated. Its worth it trust me!!!!!!!!!!!! it ran almost 1450 for it all. And I installed them myself. I would do that dude...... or a nitrous kit. Thats around a grand. I got that to.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

06goatm6 said:


> Hope Im not jumping into someone elses thread, but I was going to start a new topic with the same idea. My situation is the same $1000 budget. But my car is still under warranty for another year, and any parts I buy I can do the work myself. Currently I am completely stock with spintech mufflers. I dont want to void the warranty, any opinions will be valued, thanks guys.


If you don't want to void the warranty then I'd suggest appearance mods such as wheels/tires,splitter,tint,etc.

My warrant isn't up until this November,but I said screw it and bought headers so my warranty will be no more after the install on the 26th of this month unless the dealership I go to overlooks them which I doubt.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

mr.gto said:


> I would honestly try and save a little bit more and get the top of the line headers and parts. Dont cheap out. Read up some headers dont fit as well and some dont come with all the parts. I got kooks long tubes with catted mid pipes and it came with everything needed. I also had them jet hot coated. Its worth it trust me!!!!!!!!!!!! it ran almost 1450 for it all. And I installed them myself. I would do that dude...... or a nitrous kit. Thats around a grand. I got that to.


To be honest, there is no difference between header brands other then appearance. Maybe minor fitment but nothing to justify spending $500 more. Plus HP is about the same. More expensive is just for name and show.

Pacesetter is best bang for the buck, but get the hot jet coated ones. You should be able to get a tune also for under $1000 if you want more power.

Personally, I would do suspension first with $1000. New bushings and maybe a shifter.


----------



## mdbomgoat (Feb 24, 2009)

Headers and tune, suspension sucks, change the front radius rod bushings and you will notice the difference. Don't buy cheap headers and coating is the best route to go, remember, you get what you payed for.
Go to marylandspeed.com and look around


----------



## pykes04goat (Apr 4, 2009)

hey could u send me a video? i have K&N pi intake and a diablo programmer, thinkin about exhaust. thanks


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

The first 2 were with mods done and Flowmaster mufflers. The last was with the Magnaflow catback installed.

YouTube - gto sarge


----------

